# Hospice Billing



## mlozano (May 10, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone can tell me what the daily medicare rate is for hospice? I am new to hopsice billing and would appreciate any advice on how to bill.


----------



## thegranddiva1 (May 17, 2010)

Go to the Medicare website @ http://www.cms.hhs.gov 

Good luck


----------

